
The Founder's Workbook - Companion to The Startup Owner's Manual by Blank/Dorf - akassover
http://www.zoomstra.com/foundersworkbook/
======
akassover
We're very excited to partner with Steve and Bob to release The Founder's
Workbook. It's an interactive step-by-step guide to growing a successful
startup following the approach that they wrote about in The Startup Owner's
Manual. If you're familiar with Steve Blank and Bob Dorf, you know the quality
of their content. Let me know if you have any questions.

------
suoinguon
I made the payment, they said they will send the login information, but it's a
half an hour already.

Is it scam?

~~~
akassover
Not a scam at all. As soon as Amazon tells us about a transaction, we send out
the login info. Sometimes Amazon delays notifying us until the purchase has
passed their security check (often non-US payments fall into this category).

Drop me a message with the email you used to make the purchase and I'll look
into it and get right back to you (here:
<http://www.zoomstra.com/contact.php>).

~~~
suoinguon
ok.

I got it now :)

Thank you!

~~~
akassover
No problem! Thanks for circling back and letting us know it arrived.

------
koyz
nice!

------
davabr
Oh cool - you can add your own notes as you go along. Nice!

------
valvillar
Looking good!

------
slg9
d.o.p.e

